# Boot problem on kernel 2.6.34-r1 (seems acpi problem)

## DevOne

Hi folks,

I'm using a masked version (2.6.33-r1) that works very well at all...finally i saw a 2.6.34-r1 stable and so

i got it, but after all the usually boot progressions, the system freezes itself on some acpid messages (they don't sound like the errors).

I just copied the .config from kernel-2.6.33-r1 and i compiled it   :Crying or Very sad: 

My system is a MacBook-pro of 2009 (intel duo)

Thanks in advance

Gianni

----------

## idella4

DevOne

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I just copied the .config from kernel-2.6.33-r1 and i compiled it 
> 
> 

 

sorry, wrong.  The result is a broken kernel when you do it.

Go back, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A much safer upgrading method is to copy your config as previously shown, and then simply run make menuconfig.
> 
> 

 

enter make oldconfig,- can be used, follow the prompts, however;

Note that this is generally unsafe -- too many changes between every kernel release for this to be a reliable upgrade path.

re-compile, re-post

----------

## Jaglover

Gentoo Kernel Upgrade Guide

Doing make oldconfig is a proven way to break things, too.

----------

## DevOne

Sorry...

I've copied .config in the new kernel and after i've hit

```

make menuconfig

```

Anyway I'll try

```

make oldconfig

```

In addition, after the first block, i tried to set manually all options in menuconfig with the same result!

Thanks for now

----------

## idella4

time to bring up and observe the record in /var/log/dmesg & /var/log/messages

----------

## rehon

I have the same problem with a Phenom II x4 Chip. The boot process may stop at any time and some time a hit on keyboard can wake it up.  I didn't use old configure file but reconfigured the new kernel for sketch.

----------

## DevOne

Hi, i've compiled the same on iMac and the result is equal!

----------

## DevOne

there isn't a solution for that?

With masked kernel, webcam driver doesn't work always (random as boot comes)

----------

## DevOne

No Solution??

----------

## rehon

Hi All,

I notice that my system stop with a message 

Clocksource tsc unstable 

Switching to clocksource hpet

After I deselect the

Processor type and feartures --->

  [ ] High Resolution Timer support

The kernel now works well. 

By the way, I also rebuild udev.

----------

## DevOne

 *rehon wrote:*   

> Hi All,
> 
> I notice that my system stop with a message 
> 
> Clocksource tsc unstable 
> ...

 

Hi...

the messege dispayed to me is different from your...i don't konw if it is useful for me!

----------

## rehon

 *DevOne wrote:*   

>  *rehon wrote:*   Hi All,
> 
> I notice that my system stop with a message 
> 
> Clocksource tsc unstable 
> ...

 

Do you read the message from the file, " /var/log/message"

BTW, I also disable hpet in boot loader by

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 hpet=disable ro

in /boot/grub/menu.lst

One  consequence I met is that my system clock stops when it goes to sleep. So I have to synchronize the system time to hardware time by

# /sbin/hwclock -s

whenever waking it up.

But soon I find that install ntp synchronizing  the system time to servers is better idea.

----------

## roarinelk

There are problems with Dynamic Ticks and HPET in recent kernels. 

Disable the "Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks) " option in your kernel

config to work around this.

----------

## rehon

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> There are problems with Dynamic Ticks and HPET in recent kernels. 
> 
> Disable the "Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks) " option in your kernel
> 
> config to work around this.

 

It doesn't work for me when "High Resolution Timer support" is enabled in kernel, although "tickless system" and HPET are disabled.

----------

## DevOne

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

> There are problems with Dynamic Ticks and HPET in recent kernels. 
> 
> Disable the "Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks) " option in your kernel
> 
> config to work around this.

 

I'll try it!

----------

## roarinelk

 *rehon wrote:*   

>  *roarinelk wrote:*   There are problems with Dynamic Ticks and HPET in recent kernels. 
> 
> Disable the "Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks) " option in your kernel
> 
> config to work around this. 
> ...

 

Could be a combination of both  HPET/tickless and hrtimer.  There was a bug report about

issues like these on LKML a few days ago.

Do you have an AMD system with C1E enabled?  I've had similar issues which vanished when

C1E support was disabled in the BIOS.

----------

## rehon

 *roarinelk wrote:*   

>  *rehon wrote:*    *roarinelk wrote:*   There are problems with Dynamic Ticks and HPET in recent kernels. 
> 
> Disable the "Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks) " option in your kernel
> 
> config to work around this. 
> ...

 

Turning off C1E on motherboard seems solving the problem.

----------

## DevOne

After more days, i started macbook with the valid kernel (2.6.33-r1), and i notice that the same error is shown to me!!!

Why?

----------

